# Turnout vs Training? My Dilemma...



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

So I have to move barns again. I recently switched barns to get some training. I love the trainer and the things I am learning. However, the people that own the barn are in a word... Idiots. My horse is miserable, losing weight, and I am paying for so many extras on top of board its not worth it anymore. But I won't get into that, I could go on forever!

Anyway, due to this incompetence, my trainer has decided to leave for another barn where she also trains. I may have an opportunity to follow her. however, they only turn out for a couple hours in the morning during the week. I just want turnout for my horse all day. He needs it, he wants it, and I want it for him. It is important to me and my selection process. 

I am a competent horse person, very knowledgeable, and trained my horse virtually myself. But I really like the help, tips, and having a trainer to school me at shows. I found a facility I REALLY like, turn out all day, ect, but my trainer isn't there. 

What would you do? Make your horse happy or make yourself happy? I just don't know if I can look at his face (and stocked up legs) every day because he only got 3 hours of turn out. Suggestions?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wancata said:


> So I have to move barns again. I recently switched barns to get some training. I love the trainer and the things I am learning. However, the people that own the barn are in a word... Idiots. My horse is miserable, losing weight, and I am paying for so many extras on top of board its not worth it anymore. But I won't get into that, I could go on forever!


First - how long has it been since you moved. Horses can drop weight after an intial move.

Second - have to communicated to anyone (that can help) your concerns?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Is your trainer able to give you lessons at a different barn (does the barn you like allow outside trainers and is your trainer willing to come over)?


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's the thing about the current barn owners, they are impossible to communicate with. They are just of the personality where they talk, you listen. And before you can even comment, they are onto the next thought and you are left, mystified. Literally, I have walked away from conversations with them thinking, "What just happened?" 

I don't feel they were up-front about their care. They said turnout included, which in their minds means an hour or two in the arena. When I ask, why wasn't my horse out, they say, "He was in the arena, but people came to ride." I always reply, then put him OUTSIDE. They nod and just repeat. They feed a strict alfalfa diet with limited flakes. I in no way am interested in limiting my horses forage. Especially since he so rarely goes outside. And I am not going to let him forage on Alfalfa. So i purchase my own Timothy and 50/50 that with the alfalfa at feedings and advise them to give my horse the forage provided. This never happens (i work full time, or you can bet I'd be there). 

I have been there since April 1st. And I believe that going from a free choice environment to this limited diet has played a part in his weight loss. Also, their grain is not that good, only 4% fats and fiber. So I purchase my own 12/12/12 for him to get 50/50 with their grain. So I am paying for my own grain, my own hay, and am being dismayed on turnout. You can see why I have to leave there.

The new barn I like is closer to my house. So I am not sure my trainer would be willing to drive that far. She is hoping to go full time at the other facility. Which is a nice place. But very little turnout. And the other barn turns out all day with round bales. Plus the place is gorgeous! But, I would be back to training myself. Which isn't all terrible. But I really wanted to go beyond my limits a little quicker than I can with my one-on-one trial and error.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just my humble opinion....turnout makes happy, healthy, relaxed horses (our mares are out 24x7).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wancata said:


> So I am not sure my trainer would be willing to drive that far.


You will never know until you ask her.

Why fret about a decision being one way or the other until you know it is one way or the other?


If this trainer will not go there why does that mean you can not have any trainer at all? I am betting there are other trainer options out there.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wancata said:


> What would you do? Make your horse happy or make yourself happy? I just don't know if I can look at his face (and stocked up legs) every day because he only got 3 hours of turn out. Suggestions?


I think you already answered your own question here. You can always find another trainer, trailer to yours, or ask if she will come to you. But training is useless if your horse is miserable.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Just my humble opinion....turnout makes happy, healthy, relaxed horses (our mares are out 24x7).





Spastic_Dove said:


> I think you already answered your own question here. You can always find another trainer, trailer to yours, or ask if she will come to you. But training is useless if your horse is miserable.


These are the things I know in my heart. Part of me was holding out to see if I could work out something with the owners of the place my trainer is going to and say, Cant you just leave him out and I will get him when I get to the barn after work? But there is a gap in opportunity to talk to them due to vacations and show schedules, and I really don't want to lose the spot at the "turnout" barn. I think I know what I have to do...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like you are deciding between what is better for you and what is better for your horse - to me, the horse comes first.


----------



## mccylod (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have a horse trailer? You could move your horse into the barn you want, and then trailer in for a weekly lesson if you wanted. I don't know how convenient that would be though


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Wancata said:


> found a facility I REALLY like, turn out all day, ect, but my trainer isn't there.
> 
> What would you do? Make your horse happy or make yourself happy? I just don't know if I can look at his face (and stocked up legs) every day because he only got 3 hours of turn out. Suggestions?


Sounds like you know the answer. 
If you horse wont be ok locked in a stall, then you dont have a choice.
Having a trainer if fine, but NOT at the horses expense.


----------



## Wancata (Dec 6, 2010)

AlexS said:


> It sounds like you are deciding between what is better for you and what is better for your horse - to me, the horse comes first.


I guess to some extent, yeah. But thats why I am having the dilemma I am. The barn where my trainer is going, has turnout. But not as much as I would prefer for my horse. Its only for a few hours in the morning. I am usually of the feeling that when it comes to boarding, if you can get half of what you want, you've done pretty good. No boarding facility is going to perfect. Some don't feed the hay I like, some don't do turnout, others might not give enough shavings. So in my mind, I was thinking, "well, people board there and like it, they must do ok on limited turnout." So I was trying to decide, do I be happy with the fact that my horse may not be getting _alllll_ the turnout I want but more than he is now? And we will get the training and care we need? Or, do I go out on my own and train on my own till I find a trainer in the new area? Because honestly, if I came on here and asked for training help and the only replies I got were "Get a trainer." I would feel I made a mistake. You know?



mccylod said:


> Do you have a horse trailer? You could move your horse into the barn you want, and then trailer in for a weekly lesson if you wanted. I don't know how convenient that would be though


I am actually considering swollowing the proverbial turd and getting a trailer. Ive began looking for a used one just yesterday. 

I guess what I am saying is, there are people out there that have horses that don't go out at all, or only go out for a few hours, every other day, ect. And deal with it. Am I being over sensitive? I really want turnout for my horse. It would make him VERY happy, but am I doing his talent a disservice not getting good training?? Now theres a debate!!!  (possibily for another thread :lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Horses are not all the same. What works fine for one might not work for another. Some horses prefer the safety of their stall, some horses prefer 24/7 turnout. There is no one size fits all answer.


----------

